# Coffee Van Help!



## Hannah1612 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey there. Myself and my boyfriend are thinking about starting up a coffee van we have no idea where to start. Was wondering if anyone could help with where we are allowed to park it and to sell coffee that way? I know we might need a street license in some areas but does anyone have any other information about where is ok to park and to trade?

Thanks in advance 😊


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Hannah1612 said:


> Hey there. Myself and my boyfriend are thinking about starting up a coffee van we have no idea where to start. Was wondering if anyone could help with where we are allowed to park it and to sell coffee that way? I know we might need a street license in some areas but does anyone have any other information about where is ok to park and to trade?
> 
> Thanks in advance 😊


 Speak to your local council.


----------

